# micro USB port acting up?



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

micro usb port feels loose and i have to put the cord in place to get it to detect and charge.....
i doubt that is normal. charger always stays at home and i only unplug it to take it out with me.....

any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha mine just did the same thing. Tried another HTC usb cable and all is well. Doesn't wiggle.

If that's not it, get yer warranty if possible.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

scariola said:


> Haha mine just did the same thing. Tried another HTC usb cable and all is well. Doesn't wiggle.
> 
> If that's not it, get yer warranty if possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


maybe i will try another cable


----------



## avefyre (Oct 13, 2011)

Piranha said:


> micro usb port feels loose and i have to put the cord in place to get it to detect and charge.....
> i doubt that is normal. charger always stays at home and i only unplug it to take it out with me.....
> 
> any suggestions?
> thanks


Had this issue before, your pins on your cable are bent in. Get a small screwdriver or safety pin (something small and sharp) and gently nudge the pins out of the grooves they are in. *It doesn't take much to fix the cable.* If it doesn't work try a little more. Better to error with too little then too much on this, can always nudge it out further.


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

avefyre said:


> Had this issue before, your pins on your cable are bent in. Get a small screwdriver or safety pin (something small and sharp) and gently nudge the pins out of the grooves they are in. *It doesn't take much to fix the cable.* If it doesn't work try a little more. Better to error with too little then too much on this, can always nudge it out further.


i will look into that, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Piranha said:


> i will look into that, thanks for the suggestion


Get a new cable. Why risk screwing up your TouchPad connector!


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

i tried with a different micro usb cable it feels not as loose. maybe its just the hp cable, because i have tried multiple hp cables


----------



## avefyre (Oct 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Get a new cable. Why risk screwing up your TouchPad connector!


 my suggestion was a fix to the hp cable. Sorry if i wasn't clear on this. The pins I'm talking about are the *metal support* on the underside of the microusb cable (*not the data/power pins*). If you look at the underside it looks (poorly) like this

--- ^------------

--- ^------------

if those notches above are bent even slightly too far down then the cable doesn't make a snug fit and your touchpad doesn't charge.

You can just use a new cable but a waste to toss out decently long cable that can be fixed easily.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

avefyre said:


> my suggestion was a fix to the hp cable. Sorry if i wasn't clear on this. The pins I'm talking about are the *metal support* on the underside of the microusb cable (*not the data/power pins*). If you look at the underside it looks (poorly) like this
> 
> --- ^------------
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. What I am saying is you don't know the exact condition of his cable connector. You don't know the level of his technical expertise. HP cables are notoriously flimsy. A non-HP replacement cable is not a huge expense and would give him a sturdier, more reliable cable. He might damage the TP connector trying to fix something that only costs a few bucks.


----------



## bkbaxter (May 30, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Get a new cable. Why risk screwing up your TouchPad connector!


Because there is much more to be learned by fixing something rhan by replacing it.

I specifically bought a touchpad because I could learn on it without risking much money. And thanks to this forum and others, I have learned a lot.

The above fix didn't work for me--I couldn't get the connector pins to move and stay moved.

But I did learn what is probably wrong with my touchpad, making its charging so erratic. It makes sense to me now that I have to put diagonal pressure down on the connector to get it to charge--I am probably forcimg those pins into contact with their partners on the other end, inside the touchpad.

I am reassured that my battery is probably fine, and hopefully so is the "female" end of the micro usb port.

All that is worth more than a few bucks to me (which I will now go spend on a new cable.)

As a final note if you've read this far...please don't assume gender of the folks in this forum. We are not all male.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bkbaxter said:


> Because there is much more to be learned by fixing something rhan by replacing it.
> 
> I specifically bought a touchpad because I could learn on it without risking much money. And thanks to this forum and others, I have learned a lot.
> 
> ...


bkbaxter sure sounds male to me.


----------



## bkbaxter (May 30, 2012)

nevertells said:


> bkbaxter sure sounds male to me.


For the record, I'm not. And even if I were, the point stands.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bkbaxter said:


> For the record, I'm not. And even if I were, the point stands.


No, here is the point, you are a little too gender sensitive in a forum where no one cares what anyone else's gender is. Explain how anyone is supposed to figure out what another person's gender is based on a non-descript pseudonym and no pictures! The fact that I chose to use "he" instead of "she" to answer someone's question is such a stupid point to pick an argument over. So you think that everyone here is supposed to pick non-gender specific terms when referring to anyone else? Really!!!!


----------

